# Rush Canadian dates



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.calgarysun.com/cgi-bin/publish.cgi?p=177057&x=articles&s=events


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Would be nice to see the boys again.

• July 18 - Calgary, AB Pengrowth Saddledome 
• Sept. 12 - London, ON John Labatt Centre 
• Sept. 14 - Quebec City, PQ Colisee de Quebec 
• Sept. 15 - Montreal, PQ Bell Centre 
• Sept. 19 - Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
• Sept. 21 - Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

wow no Vancouver dates?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe some will be added later, here are the western dates

Wed 07/18/07 Calgary, AB Pengrowth Saddledome 

Fri 07/20/07 Auburn, WA White River Amphitheatre 

Sat 07/21/07 Ridgefield, WA The Amphitheater At Clark County 

Mon 07/23/07 Los Angeles, CA Hollywood Bowl 

Wed 07/25/07 Irvine, CA Verizon Wireless Amphitheater


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

My god I'm waiting for my crappy internet to load the calgary sun site to see if they're coming to NB, or atlantic canada even...

And nope that list that was posted was all. Great.
All NB gets is Tim Mcgraw. I missed the stones .


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

They usually add on a Vancouver show when they are in Ontario ot Calgary that's what The Who did when they gave there Canadian dates. Don't know why they wouldn't play here in BC.... Vancouver is like one of major stops on any tour I think. Plus still have a while to wait for the first Canadian show lol only 1 in July and the rest are in SeptemberStones


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

bigmatty said:


> wow no Vancouver dates?


Once again, the east forgets there is anything west of the rockies


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cowinacape said:


> Once again, the east forgets there is anything west of the rockies


And anything East of Montreal


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tickets for the Canadian dates are not in ticketmaster as of today. Most all other shows went on sale today and tickets are going fast.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

They're in Europe for all of October - Ottawa is last show of the North American tour the way it stands right now...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

3rd thread down in today's "recommended reading". It's 2021. 
WTF is wrong with this site? 

For those reading in 2035- you know, the next time this is recommended reading, Rush was a really great Canadian prog-rock trio. Hopefully they have not been forgotten. Hopefully the planet is still habitable.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

zztomato said:


> 3rd thread down in today's "recommended reading". It's 2021.
> WTF is wrong with this site?


I triggered that. I searched Rush concert dates in Edmonton on Google late last night. Sorry


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

zztomato said:


> 3rd thread down in today's "recommended reading". It's 2021.
> WTF is wrong with this site?


Almost as bad as someone bumping it to the top of the new posts by replying to a 14 year old thread...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Almost as bad as someone bumping it to the top of the new posts by replying to a 14 year old thread...


Ouch.
😢


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Who did they get to do drums?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

FFS! JFC!!!!! MF!!! CFSBW!!!!!!

Those are all swear words. Feel free to use your imagination.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

The above not directed at anyone only at my disappointment. 
Maybe some day....


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> Who did they get to do drums?


I heard God was going to do it, but it conflicted with his drum lessons from Neil.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I got front row seats. Can’t wait!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

NB_Terry said:


> Rush Canadian dates


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

zztomato said:


> 3rd thread down in today's "recommended reading". It's 2021.
> WTF is wrong with this site?
> 
> For those reading in 2035- you know, the next time this is recommended reading, Rush was a really great Canadian prog-rock trio. Hopefully they have not been forgotten. Hopefully the planet is still habitable.


This is Elon Musk's AI Transhumanoid speaking- envoy of the former owner of the known and unknown universe...Rush have been forgotten-completely...along with all the puny knowledge compiled by that weak and extinct human race. The planet has not been habitable by any species other than giant sand worms for decades. Greta Thunberg, Al Gore, John Kerry and AOC were all correct in the prognostications. Everything died in the year 2025-( including Zager and Evans. Oh wait that was "In The Year 2525"...sorry,my bad- skipped a few millennia).


----------

